# lex et yacc



## NightWalker (27 Septembre 2002)

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait où sont passés le lex (compilateur lexical) et le yacc ( yet another compiler compiler) ? ces deux outils se trouvent normalement avec toutes les distributions système Unix/Linux ?????

Ils existaient jusqu'à une certaine version de 10.1.x, mais après ...???

merci d'avance


----------



## cux221 (27 Septembre 2002)

Bizarre, j'ai la  10.2 et j'ai lex et  yacc


----------



## Einbert (30 Septembre 2002)

Tu as installé les devTools pour la 10.2 ??  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 

++


----------

